# Looking for a clinical EMT job in Los Angeles County



## Vanenix (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello,

I just finished my NREMT-1 Exam and I also have my LA County EMT-1 Certificate. Also, I am currently studying Nursing in El Camino Community College. I am desperately seeking for a job in the hospital however most hospitals requires at least 6 months experience prior for employment which I am not qualify. Furthermore, I do really hate to work in private ambulances because they don't pay enough [$9-$10/hour] and there are lots of things that they ask before employment such as Driver History Record, Ambulance Driver Certificate, Navigation Test (I hate this test because I am new in California) that would not be needed on my Nursing career.
I've applied in Gerber Ambulance and I guess that I did well on my entrance written exam, and on the end they told me that I am not mentally fit to work on there company that they could experience some trouble on training me because according to them, I was shaking and nervous during my interview, and I am not a fast writer when I was doing my essay exam.
I felt disappointed to myself and regretting in getting in EMS Career. 
If I knew this would happen, I prefer to study Certified Nursing Assistant or Medical Assistant and continue my career to be a nurse. 
The reason I 've chosen this career is because I want to support myself to my Nursing in order for me to reach my goals.
I also want to know if Emergency Medical Technicians are qualified to work in Nursing Homes because I want to maintain my NREMT license and renew it when it expires.
Is there any easy hiring EMT-B clinical jobs here in Los Angeles that I could apply? I would really appreciate if someone could help me.
If everything fails, my last resort is that I am going to stop my Nursing career and join the U.S. Military and continue my EMS Career.

Thank you.


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey - do you mean "NREMT-B" exam? Never seen an "NREMT-1 Exam"

Jon


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2009)

EMT-1 is a California level, which the examination for initial certification is the NREMT-B exam.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 2, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> EMT-1 is a California level, which the examination for initial certification is the NREMT-B exam.


 
50 different states and 50+ different names, levels, certs, licenses or whatever they are called in any given state as any given time which may change at any time some level wants to add a skill.


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 2, 2009)

By the way, you guys did not answer my question and stop changing the topic.

How could I get experience if those idiot companies won't hire me?

I just got out from school and passed my board exam and they are expecting too much for me...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> By the way, you guys did not answer my question and stop changing the topic.
> 
> How could I get experience if those idiot companies won't hire me?
> 
> I just got out from school and passed my board exam and they are expecting too much for me...




Being abrasive is not a good way to get your questions answered. Catch more flies with honey.

As for your question:


> How could I get experience if those idiot companies won't hire me?



Volunteer. They seem to take anybody.



> I also want to know if Emergency Medical Technicians are qualified to work in Nursing Homes because I want to maintain my NREMT license and renew it when it expires.



Why don't you call around and ASK THEM? I worked in a clinic.. I didn't get the job by asking people on a forum, but calling the clinic and asking if they employed EMTs and if they were hiring.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> How could I get experience if those idiot companies won't hire me?


 


Vanenix said:


> Hello,
> 
> I felt disappointed to myself and regretting in getting in *EMS Career*.
> If I knew this would happen, I prefer to study Certified Nursing Assistant or Medical Assistant and continue my career to be a nurse.


 
You are an EMT-1 which is a cert like the CNA. It is not meant to even be called a career. 

Get your CNA and get a job doing something in the hospital. You can also get your CA phlebotomy cert which will get you a better chance getting hired in the ED or even as a lab phlebotomist which is decent money and the hours may work with your schooling if you do morning draws. It will also be great experience for your *career* as an RN.  If you are still thinking about just the LPN route, then that also is not really a *career* move either. 

Just get some entry level job in the hospital. Don't just rely on a cert like the EMT which carries very little weight in a hospital. Once you are in the hospital, you can then apply as an insider to a job you may like better. The hospital should also help pay for your nursing education.


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright, sorry for the behavior and thanks for the help. I was so upset that they are expecting too much for me because I just got out from school with 0% working experience.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just finished my NREMT-1 Exam and I also have my LA County EMT-1 Certificate. Also, I am currently studying Nursing in El Camino Community College. I am desperately seeking for a job in the hospital however most hospitals requires at least 6 months experience prior for employment which I am not qualify. Furthermore, I do really hate to work in private ambulances because they don't pay enough [$9-$10/hour] and there are lots of things that they ask before employment such as Driver History Record, Ambulance Driver Certificate, Navigation Test (I hate this test because I am new in California) that would not be needed on my Nursing career.



They honestly don't care about your nursing career. They care about your ability to do a job which requires those things. Also using a map has little to do with knowing the area. When I was applying for jobs in Boston (and, for the record, I worked for 2 years in So Cal while working on my BS, so I do know the area, but not nearly as well as after working for a bit on an ambulance), I was still expected to know how to use a map and was tested on it. 

As far as pay, there's hundreds of new basics being graduated from programs every 3 months. I definitely would not act like I'm all that and a bag of potato chips (which IS the vibe that your post gives off) when there are dozens of other applicants to choose from. 



> I've applied in Gerber Ambulance and I guess that I did well on my entrance written exam, and on the end they told me that I am not mentally fit to work on there company that they could experience some trouble on training me because according to them, I was shaking and nervous during my interview, and I am not a fast writer when I was doing my essay exam.


So apply to the dozens of other companies in the area. 


> I felt disappointed to myself and regretting in getting in EMS Career.


I thought you were a nursing student. I wouldn't exactly call taking a part time job in a field slightly related to nursing (in the same way EMS is related to being an RT, MD/DO, or other medical/health care field) a career. 



> If I knew this would happen, I prefer to study Certified Nursing Assistant or Medical Assistant and continue my career to be a nurse.
> 
> The reason I 've chosen this career is because I want to support myself to my Nursing in order for me to reach my goals.




Er, why didn't you choose a field that was a lot more related to nursing when you're a nursing student? 

Furthermore, knew what would happen? Did you not understand that an integral part of EMS involves a motor vehicle that transports patients to the hospital and which needs an operator? I wasn't exactly like, "Damn, why do I need to get a ambulance driver certificate. Medical school doesn't require one of these things" when I was applying for work during my undergrad years.

As far as financial support, 3 ideas for funding. Stafford subsidized, Stafford unsubsidized, and PLUS loans. I hear most colleges and universities have an entire office devoted to essentially these three programs (as well as other programs for 'financial aid').



> I also want to know if Emergency Medical Technicians are qualified to work in Nursing Homes because I want to maintain my NREMT license and renew it when it expires.


There are a few assisted living communities that use EMT-Bs, such as Freedom Village (word document employment ad). Freedom Village (home page) is located down in Orange County, so I'm not sure if you're willing to drive that far or what opportunities are near you. Freedom Village is the only facility that I know of that hires EMT-Bs. While I haven't exactly searched for facility work, most SNFs and assisted living facilities use CNAs instead. The skill set and training for basics and CNAs are not comparable. 


> Is there any easy hiring EMT-B clinical jobs here in Los Angeles that I could apply?



Hospital website->employment opportunities-> search for "emergency." Most will require some experience though.


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for your patience and understanding. 
Before I took my EMT class I was expecting that it would be so easy to get a job however I was wrong. 
I was informed from one of my friend that Los Angeles County has the worst EMS in the United States.
The reason why I am here in EMS is because when I took my First Aid class then there was an EMT Personnel who entered our room and invited everyone to be an EMT for only 6 months.
I got excited and skipped some of my Nursing classes and prioritize that EMT-B Class. 
I was thinking that time that EMT was better than becoming CNA because most CNA's are doing dirty jobs like care givers which I am not dedicated. 
My goal changed and I was planning to be an EMT while working on my Nursing career. 
I've also heard that if employers found out that I am studying Nursing they will give me more privilege to get a job because I am working while learning in school.

I also tried to apply in McCormick and they were asking me to take a navigation exam. 
I told them that Navigation is not my scope of practice as an EMT and they should start installing navigators in there ambulances so that there EMTs wont get loss in the city. 

Then, I asked how much is the starting salary, and they told me it is $9/hour. 
I insulted them telling that I prefer to deliver pizza and earn $13/hour than delivering patient to hospital, and filling too much prehospital care reports if they are going to give me the California minimum wage. 
Wasting 6 months on studying EMT-B just to earn minimum wage is not deserving. :wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2009)

> most CNA's are doing dirty jobs like care givers which I am not dedicated to do.



What do you think nurses do?? The CNA isn't always available....


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 2, 2009)

Some of my friends told me that CNA are like housewives or maids who cleans everything.
I don't know if it is true but when I was exposed in the Nursing home there duty most of the time is to clean patient's especially if they defecate or pee in there pants and there are less science health care skills. 

They do check vital signs but it is not more advance than the EMT. 
CNA does not have any skills to do endotracheal intubation like EMT does. 
I might be wrong but that is what my CNA friends are telling me.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Some of my friends told me that CNA are like housewives or maids who cleans everything.
> I don't know if it is true but when I was exposed in the Nursing home there duty most of the time is to clean patient's especially if they defecate or pee on there pants and there are less health care skills. They do check vital signs but it is not more advance than the EMT. CNA does not have any skills to do endotracheal intubation like EMT does. I might be wrong but that is what my CNA friends are telling me.



EMTs don't either.. you're thinking of paramedics, sweetheart.

Really.. the dirty icky gritty stuff goes hand in hand for health care. If you don't like it, you may want to reconsider your career goals.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> I also tried to apply in McCormick and they were asking me to take a navigation exam.
> I told them that Navigation is not my scope of practice as an EMT and they should start installing navigators in there ambulances so that there EMTs wont get loss in the city.
> 
> Then, I asked how much is the starting salary, and they told me it is $9/hour.
> ...



Sorry hon, but, in LA county, as an EMT - B on the street, you are the ride for the medic and pt to the hospital.  And, very FEW 911 ambulance companies have GPS navigation systems, besides, in most of LA county, you're going to have to know the area well enough to know what city the call is in to use the system.  

The reason you're not getting ambulance jobs is because you are insulting the employers, and it's an job offerer's market, not a job seekers market right now anyway.  Most of the hospitals, or other care facilities are going to want street experience or, at the least additional skills that they can also use.  And, in a clinical setting, yes, you're going to be dealing mostly with urine, feces, and blood....  This is health care.


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 2, 2009)

I wonder why when I took my EMT-B Class the "Advance Airway Management Chapter 37 of Emergency Care by Daniel Limmer" is part of my EMT-B Class and it was also included on the NREMT-B Exam? I've also seen some EMT-B in California has the skill to do endotracheal intubation especially for those people who work as EDT in the ER. They also trained us to do it in school, I guess that all states have different legislations.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> I wonder why when I took my EMT-B Class the "Advance Airway Management Chapter 37 of Emergency Care by Daniel Limmer" is part of my EMT-B Class and it was also included on the NREMT-B Exam? I've also seen some EMT-B in California has the skill to do endotracheal intubation especially for those people who work as EDT in the ER. They also trained us to do it in school, I guess that all states have different legislations.



Re-read that scope again.  Your medical director (ie, for the county you work in) can apply to have it in your scope, IF THEY FEEL YOU NEED IT.  In urban So-Cal, it's not necessary, you're usually within 5 minutes of an ER or ALS....  

Honestly, it really sounds like you didn't do much research into what was REALLY involved in your (our) area before you basically threw everything away to try out something that sounded cool...


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry :unsure: I am a newbie


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Before I took my EMT class I was expecting that it would be so easy to get a job however I was wrong.


It's fairly easy if you aren't too selective with your choice. If you're looking to work for one of the big 911 companies, then you're going to be up against some stiff competition. The only time I can think of in recent history that it was an worker's market was a few years ago when AMR lost a bunch of 911 contracts and Care picked up a handful. Even then, it was only at Care since they had to hire a bunch of people fast to fulfill their new contracts. 


> The reason why I am here in EMS is because when I took my First Aid class then there was an EMT Personnel who entered our room and invited everyone to be an EMT for only 6 months.
> I got excited and skipped some of my Nursing classes and prioritize that EMT-B Class.



Very bad choice. If you're looking for a long term goal, like getting a nursing degree, then every step should be taken to get closer to that goal. You should easily have been able to take an EMT course with your other course work. 



> I was thinking that time that EMT was better than becoming CNA because most CNA's are doing dirty jobs like care givers which I am not dedicated.
> My goal changed and I was planning to be an EMT while working on my Nursing career.


EMTs deal with dirty stinky patient too. I've had to help change/clean patients up while working on an ambulance. When dealing with elderly and infirmed patients, you will have to work with bodily fluids. It goes part and parcel with medical and nursing care. 



> I also tried to apply in McCormick and they were asking me to take a navigation exam.
> I told them that Navigation is not my scope of practice as an EMT and they should start installing navigators in there ambulances so that there EMTs wont get loss in the city.


Are you still wondering why they didn't hire you? Once you get into nursing, try telling who ever is hiring you that you diaper changing and sponge bathing isn't in your scope of practice.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 2, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> I wonder why when I took my EMT-B Class the "Advance Airway Management Chapter 37 of Emergency Care by Daniel Limmer" is part of my EMT-B Class and it was also included on the NREMT-B Exam? *I've also seen some EMT-B in California has the skill to do endotracheal intubation especially for those people who work as EDT in the ER.* *They also trained us to do it in school,* I guess that all states have different legislations.


 
You are not going to find an EMT-B doing endotracheal intubation in an ED or most other states. That is done by someone who at least holds a license not a certification.   One of the reasons the job in the ED is called ED Technician is because the EMT or Paramedic cert may not be recognized within the walls of the hospital.  

Trained to do intubation? How many live patients were you required to intubated during this training? Playing around on a dummy head in class is not the same.


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you think the reason they denied me because I am Asian?
I heard that there are only 1.7% EMT's that are Asians in California and I belong on that category.
Sorry guys, I am still disappointed and discourage on what happened.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2009)

No. I think you were denied because you flat out refused to do a part of the job description during your interview.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 3, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Do you think the reason they denied me because I am Asian?
> I heard that there are only *1.7% EMT's that are Asians in California* and I belong on that category.
> Sorry guys, I am still disappointed and discourage on what happened.


 
Where did you get that statistic from?


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 3, 2009)

This link:  http://www.futurehealth.ucsf.edu/pdf_files/EMT14pfdoc.pdf


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 3, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Do you think the reason they denied me because I am Asian?
> I heard that there are only 1.7% EMT's that are Asians in California and I belong on that category.
> Sorry guys, I am still disappointed and discourage on what happened.



I doubt it's that, there's a lot of Asians at my place of employment.  Pretty sure, as JPINFV is, it was your attitude.


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 3, 2009)

By the way, you guys might misunderstand it. I applied in Gerber Ambulance not in McCormick. 
The Gerber Ambulance is posted on my 1st message and the McCormick conversation occurs when I was only inquiring but not applying by email.


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2009)

Get a better attitude, or better yet, get out of EMS and just do nursing....

And vent, In SD at least we can do ETAD, I can't yet since i haven't been certified for it, but we have extended scope EMT's here that can. I won't be getting trained on combitube since we're going to the King soon.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 3, 2009)

exodus said:


> And vent, In SD at least we can do ETAD, I can't yet since i haven't been certified for it, but we have extended scope EMT's here that can. I won't be getting trained on combitube since we're going to the King soon.


 
ETAD does not necessarily mean ETI.

Never said EMTs can't do ETI in some parts of this country. It is just that hospitals are not going to be so easy to allow someone without a license intubate within the walls of their ED. There are too many MDs, NPs, PAs, Paramedics, RNs and RRTs in the building that hold a license and the education to back up the skill.


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 3, 2009)

exodus said:


> Get a better attitude,



Alright, I will


----------



## peskyfish (Jun 3, 2009)

As far as getting hired on as an EMT/ER Tech in a hospital. I worked at a Santa Monica Hospital for years and most of the ER techs at the hospital where transferred from other dept's with in the hospital. Current employee's get first dibs on any opening's in a hospital. I bounced around to many dept's in the hospital. (never the ER, they would not hire me because my live in girlfriend at the time was a ER RN, the Dept head said nope, ain't going to do it...damn her..the gf that is!)


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 3, 2009)

peskyfish said:


> As far as getting hired on as an EMT/ER Tech in a hospital. I worked at a Santa Monica Hospital for years and most of the ER techs at the hospital where transferred from other dept's with in the hospital. Current employee's get first dibs on any opening's in a hospital. I bounced around to many dept's in the hospital. (never the ER, they would not hire me because my live in girlfriend at the time was a ER RN, the Dept head said nope, ain't going to do it...damn her..the gf that is!)



Is there a chance hospitals could hire EMT w/o experience if they found out that I am studying Nursing?
My GPA is 3.5 and I believe that I am in good shape to be hired.


----------



## peskyfish (Jun 3, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Is there a chance hospitals could hire EMT w/o experience if they found out that I am studying Nursing?
> My GPA is 3.5 and I believe that I am in good shape to be hired.


Of course you have a chance of getting hired in an ER. It can not hurt to try.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Is there a chance hospitals could hire EMT w/o experience if they found out that I am studying Nursing?
> My GPA is 3.5 and I believe that I am in good shape to be hired.



They might, but then you might be fired as soon as they find out your attitude towards the nasty "care giver" part of being in health care.


----------



## silver (Jun 3, 2009)

In most places the nursing schools release information for students about summer jobs and internships. Consider looking for that type of stuff. I know for a fact that every legitimate teaching hospital has nursing student summer internships. They will pay okay, and you work 1 on 1 with a RN who will guide you through nursing workflow and patient care. pretty simple stuff and no nasties (okay that might be a lie).


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> They might, but then you might be fired as soon as they find out your attitude towards the nasty "care giver" part of being in health care.



You don't even know me in real life and you start prejudging a person.
I don't deal with irrelevant conversation.
If you cannot say anything right, you have the rights to remain silent.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> You don't even know me in real life and you start prejudging a person.
> I don't deal with irrelevant conversation.



I think the only proper response to this would be to provide quotes about your attitude.



> I was thinking that time that EMT was better than becoming CNA because most CNA's are doing dirty jobs like care givers which I am not dedicated.





> I don't know if it is true but when I was exposed in the Nursing home there duty most of the time is to clean patient's especially if they defecate or pee in there pants and there are less science health care skills.



You know, my old EMS job in So Cal would have been so much more enjoyable if I never had to deal with bodily fluids, but bodily fluids comes part and parcel with working in any health care job, especially ones that work with the elderly. 


> If you cannot say anything right, you have the rights to remain silent.



Huh?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> You don't even know me in real life and you start prejudging a person.
> I don't deal with irrelevant conversation.
> If you cannot say anything right, you have the rights to remain silent.



I judged you based on your previous posts, quoted for your convience by JPINFV above.

I also have the right to voice my opinion (which I happen to think, based on what you've posted here, to be right.)

How far are you in "studying nursing"? You sound like a new student with no real grasp of what nursing involves if you don't think that it, also, is a dirty job like a care giver which you are not dedicated.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your expectations of EMS was not valid due to unrealistic expectations of what the job entitles and the need of EMT's. Unfortunately, you are continuing not to learn off your previous mistakes. Nursing (especially at a LPN/LVN level) requires patient care including hygeine and related care, NO matter what level or license you have. I have those with DNSc assist and clean a patient, that is WHY you are a nurse. It is part of the profession and job, alike being able to read a map is that of a EMT. 

I suggest a career counselor, you appear to need guidance on what your expectations and what the REAL world as a profession requires. 

R/r 911


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 4, 2009)

I could deal in dirty jobs because I live in poverty and grew up in a slum community out of the United States. I was also a care giver for a year. Also, I just got out from the U.S. Military, so if you notice that my attitude is kinda straight because this is what I learned from the military as an  M1 Armor Crewman. There is a general rule that never tolerate abusers otherwise they will end up taking advantage of you. Most ambulance companies are earning millions of money taking from there client's insurance company everyday and they could not even appreciate the work of there workers. I understand that life is tough and everyone needs to be wise in order to survive. I have my own siblings, go work, and school at the same time. I believe that volunteering won't help me gaining (rather than experience) anything instead those companies will gain more profit from other people. I might experiencing culture shock because in the military they trained us while getting paid the government also provides our malpractice insurance if necessary, plus they provide everything compare in civilian life that we need to volunteer w/o paid, which does really confuse me.

Ridryder911, thanks for your advice. I would probably do that.
Sasha, I guess you need to keep your opinions to yourself. You need to learn how to deal with newbie EMT's who just got out from school. I hope that you are not a prejudice to your patients. Anyway thanks for your little help.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2009)

Uhm.. .how was I prejudice? You're the one who said you don't want a 'dirty job". Not me.

I will voice my opinion as I see fit. You're not a mod, and I didn't break any rules by doing so. Because I don't happen to agree with you, you don't want to hear it? As a "newbie" to EMS, you should heed the advice that if you don't want to do dirty, icky, gritty, nasty, fluidy things, you should re-evaluate your goals before you invest too much time into it. That is part of EMS, Nursing, and all of Health Care. it's not glamourous like TV leads you to believe.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 4, 2009)

Sasha is one of the last people you want to make angry on this site.


I mean, she IS a female....


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Sasha is one of the last people you want to make angry on this site.
> 
> 
> I mean, she IS a female....



Excuse me?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 4, 2009)

See?  I'll be paying for that comment for the rest of my life.   ^_^


----------



## Vanenix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Excuse me?



Sorry Sasha. You see I am in the middle of my emotional disturbance.
If I did say something offensive, I apologize. 
I was having a bad first impression on my temporary EMT career when I passed my National Registry and got denied by a company for being new.
Sorry I though you were a mean guy who loves to troll in this forum due to the number of your post but when I checked your profile you are a damn super hot gorgeous chick.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 4, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> I could deal in dirty jobs because I live in poverty and grew up in a slum community out of the United States. I was also a care giver for a year. Also, I just got out from the U.S. Military, so if you notice that my attitude is kinda straight because this is what I learned from the military as an  M1 Armor Crewman. There is a general rule that never tolerate abusers otherwise they will end up taking advantage of you.



Bwahahahahahahahahhahahaha, :cough cough gag: Bwahahahahhahahahahahahahah.

Johnny, is that you?  

If not, sorry, you story sounds like an embellishment of someone I know...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Sorry Sasha. You see I am in the middle of my emotional disturbance.
> If I did say something offensive, I apologize.
> I was having a bad first impression on my temporary EMT career when I passed my National Registry and got denied by a company for being new.
> Sorry I though you were a mean guy who loves to troll in this forum due to the number of your post but when I checked your profile you are a damn super hot gorgeous chick.



Uhm.. my post count is because I'm an active member of this forum. I'm not mean, I am just not saying the things you want to hear, that doesn't make them any less true.

I think there is a troll on this thread, but it isn't me.


----------



## silver (Jun 4, 2009)

wait why does everyone ignore my post :glare:
just go to people at your nursing school, there must be a career office because nurses get learn/get hired based on clinical experience.


----------



## atropine (Jun 4, 2009)

try Care ambulance, youll get to run 911 and it's fun while going to school, or workat a them park like Knott's bBerry Farm


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2009)

Care? Maybe. Theme park with zero experience? How about no. First aid gigs are not for the inexperienced since you lose the backup of formal training programs (which any halfway decent ambulance company should have) and the fact that, regardless of what you do/don't all of the emergency patients end up at an emergency room. In a first aid job you can't simply c-spine and back board every back pain or call 911 for anyone a little dehydrated or a little over heated. You need perspective for these jobs that you will not get in an EMT-B course.

For the record, I worked for 2 seasons at a So. Cal. water park as a basic.


----------



## atropine (Jun 4, 2009)

For the record, I worked for 2 seasons at a So. Cal. water park as a basic.[/QUOTE]
I would hardly call soak city a water park, so were you like a life gaurd or something


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2009)

It wasn't Soak City. Irvine Company still hasn't shut my old company down (thank god, that area needs more houses like I need a hole in my head). ...and yes, the people working first aid at my park were all EMT-Bs with ambulance jobs. It was my understanding that the park was required by the state to have a basic on duty anytime the park was open.


----------



## EMTguy69 (Aug 25, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just finished my NREMT-1 Exam and I also have my LA County EMT-1 Certificate. Also, I am currently studying Nursing in El Camino Community College. I am desperately seeking for a job in the hospital however most hospitals requires at least 6 months experience prior for employment which I am not qualify. Furthermore, I do really hate to work in private ambulances because they don't pay enough [$9-$10/hour] and there are lots of things that they ask before employment such as Driver History Record, Ambulance Driver Certificate, Navigation Test (I hate this test because I am new in California) that would not be needed on my Nursing career.
> I've applied in Gerber Ambulance and I guess that I did well on my entrance written exam, and on the end they told me that I am not mentally fit to work on there company that they could experience some trouble on training me because according to them, I was shaking and nervous during my interview, and I am not a fast writer when I was doing my essay exam.
> ...



I think you're getting into the wrong career.....based on your responses/statements, it's clear that healthcare is not for you.  I have been in healthcare for 10 years...worked as a CNA, Medical Assistant, and EMT (currently), people that work the field and employers will tell you that there's no such answer as "It's not my job"....believe me....if it's withing your scope of practice...."It is your job!" And your statement about you being Asian.....shows alot of immaturity. I would recommend that you do more research as to what healthcare professionals are required to do, to get the job done.....some of us, who work the field are dedicated to help out the patients that need us.....if you're in it for the money....YOU'RE IN THE WRONG CAREER!!!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Aug 26, 2009)

Vanenix said:


> By the way, you guys did not answer my question and stop changing the topic.
> 
> How could I get experience if those idiot companies won't hire me?
> 
> I just got out from school and passed my board exam and they are expecting too much for me...


No, they're expecting the basic minimum. Be able to use a map book, know basic EMT stuff, and be able to function in a mock scenario and write with moderate speed.

They would be "idiot companies" if they didn't expect that from EMT's. I don't see how you passing your board exam relates to that. Some EMT students are still in high school. Others have PhD's. 

Your style of post most likely reflects your attitude, though. Accusing of changing topic only a few posts into the thread (back on page one) when trying to get help from us isn't a great idea. Instead give it a bit (to realize that's how board conversations go) and tactfully redirect discussion.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 26, 2009)

I have worked as an EMT in Los Angeles for two years. You are probably not going to find a job right now on an ambulance unless you are willing to work for a dialysis company (bringing people from home to a clinic, and than back home again when they are done). You will not find an ED tech job in so cal unless you have both time on the street and phlebotomy certification. 

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it just is a terrible time to be an EMT in California right now. You need to continue nursing school, because EMS is not a career in this state as of yet for the most part.

Look for another job while you are waiting to be interviewed at reputable ambulance companies.


----------

